

Opening a Delaware Corporation: an Incorporation Guide for Foreigners - diegogomes
http://myeverwrite.com/opening-a-delaware-corporation-an-incorporation-guide-for-foreigners/

======
markmccraw
It seems that this post may have been artificially upvoted by the author of
this post.

The oldest comments are all at the bottom and are short, trivial and grayed
out comments. One of those comments appears to be legit and another appears to
be from a fellow Brazilian entrepreneur. However the rest are suspect.

The submitter/author of the post created his account 23 days ago.

The following accounts were all created 22 and 23 days ago and have only
commented on everwrite related posts.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=mateusbicalho>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=bgrossi>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=lucasarruda>

These accounts were created shortly after this was submitted and have only
posted on this submission with the same short, positive comments.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=jpresende>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=eusouomatt>

These all do have real name formats, so perhaps these are all employees of
everwrite and were asked to come vote this up? I'm not sure what the official
rules are here, but it certainly leaves a bad taste in the mouth to send five
associates here to vote this up and comment on the article in the early stages
of the post, where five upvotes likely makes a large difference. And if it's
straight up sock puppeting, it's simply unacceptable.

EDIT: I take back that one of the early comments seems legit, this account
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=lucianot> is also associated with
everwrite in some way.
<http://twitter.com/#!/lucianot/status/114152173767639042>

I hate to be the one who makes the drama, but the whole thing seems
disingenuous to make all these fluff comments without disclosure and is not
beneficial for the community. Imagine if a company with 2000 employees sent an
army this way!

~~~
diegogomes
We shared the post with some friends, that's for sure. But everybody seems to
have liked it. ain't that a good post? We thought that by writing about our
incorporation adventures we would be giving back to the community. Sorry if
you didn't like it, unfortunately we can't please everybody.

~~~
markmccraw
The quality of the article is not the issue. It's just that if everyone
behaved the way you did, HN would merely be a contest of who can call in the
most favors/have the most accounts under their control.

~~~
diegogomes
So now you rule here. And i can't mail my friends with my article here. Ok
then.

------
jpdoctor
Note: $2K is about $750 too high. (Hell, I think the whole thing is way high
for what is a cut and paste exercise to a junior lawyer. I think this industry
is ripe for a startup to make a boilerplate, perhaps open-source.)

~~~
diegogomes
I don't think so. The lawyer helped us a lot with incorporation, TOS, Stock
options, so we spent U$2k. This is not directly related to incorporation, but
we did some of this stuff in the same pack. Will clarify on the next post.

~~~
jpdoctor
> The lawyer helped us a lot with incorporation, TOS, Stock options,

I was guessing that's true; it's pretty standard for a lot of people.

------
cmer
I wrote this for Canadian startups wanting to incorporate in the US, but it
applies to most countries AFAIK. [http://blog.carlmercier.com/2011/08/29/us-
incorporation-for-...](http://blog.carlmercier.com/2011/08/29/us-
incorporation-for-canadian-startups/)

------
kseudo
On a similar vain we are thinking of incorporating in the US but we will also
need a bank account there. Anyone know what the procedure/requirements would
be for this?

~~~
diegogomes
On the next post we will publish about opening a bank account. We chose
Silicon Valley Bank. Great entrepreneur support there.

~~~
kseudo
Cool... Im looking forward to reading it already, great work.

------
alexpogosyan
Thanks for sharing. As far as I know there is no double tax treaty between
Brazil and the US. Does this mean you will have to pay income tax twice?

Also very interested to know how did you get a US bank account. As far as I
know it is not possible to do it remotely since Patriot Act has been passed.

~~~
justincormack
The US doesnt have any double tax treaties. If you are Brazil resident, but
have US income you may well be double taxed if you are employed in the US. If
you are not Brazil resident then Brazil wont tax you. Only the US taxes non
resident citizens I think.

~~~
jrmg
_The US doesnt have any double tax treaties._

That's not true. <http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-trty/>

------
kennethologist
Thank you for sharing! I've been researching this for quite some time and now
I finally know how to do this. The StartupLawyer mentioned in the article
should be releasing articles and guides like this!

~~~
diegogomes
Glad you liked! He is, have you seen his bloig startuplawyer.com? Helped us a
lot!

------
chaostheory
Going on a tangent, what are the primary reasons people incorporate in
Delaware as opposed to say Nevada or Wyoming? Is it mainly because more
lawyers nationwide are more familiar with Delaware laws?

~~~
jpdoctor
Delaware law is very favorable to the corp.

As an aside: Nevada used to be a big flag to the IRS, since it was one of the
few states (the only?) that did not data share with the feds.

~~~
chaostheory
I agree with the Nevada statement.

------
diegogomes
Check out the second episode of this series here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3018620>

------
AmaralHerberth
Tks a lot :)

------
eusouomatt
tks for sharing it, truly helpful!

------
bernardoporto
Very interesting! ;)

------
mateusbicalho
Thanks! Very useful :)

------
lucianot
This is really helpful. Thanks for the post.

------
bgrossi
Great! Thanks for sharing...

------
lucasarruda
Very nice post! Thanks for sharing all the process and info.

------
jpresende
Awesome guide! Will definitely help us in the future. Thanks!

